# BDSkelly ~ Wild Sow Long Bone Ribs



## bdskelly (Apr 17, 2016)

I decided to smoke a rack of sow ribs today.  These are long bone, in that they are not trimmed.  The whole rib is there. And we left a good amount of meat on these bone when we butchered the Sow.

I use the traditional 3-2-1 method  at 225 degrees using Jeffs rub. Simple! ...

While long rigs are not as aesthetically pleasing.. The flavor of this piggy is simple phenomenal! The bones were the best I have ever had. 

Here is a short post of Q Views. 

After 3 hours, ready to foil wrap.You can see that we left a good amount of meat on these bones. 













P4170018.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Apr 17, 2016






And 2 hours in foil. 













P4170017.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Apr 17, 2016






And the last hour back in the smoke bone side up.













P4170019.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Apr 17, 2016






The ribs are juicy with just enough spice to bring out a solid piggy flavor. Perfectly cooked, tender with a bit of tug off the bone. These bone were soo good. Don't let the crude  Cave Man appearance fool ya! 













P4170020.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Apr 17, 2016






Yabba Dabba Dooo!

B


----------



## jasper7 (Apr 17, 2016)

Yabba dabba delicious I'd say.  Nice job, did you raise the pig yourself?


----------



## foamheart (Apr 17, 2016)

Simple is always the best. Shame you don't have a stick burner.... wait didn't you get one?

So from the pictures I am guessing there is a wild pig out running around with only one side?

Great job on the ribs they look delicious!


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 17, 2016)

Jasper7 said:


> Yabba dabba delicious I'd say.  Nice job, did you raise the pig yourself?


Well... I guess you could say that.  We have deer feeders on the back of our property.  This piggy went to the  feeder.... and then went wee wee wee all the way to my smoker!  b


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 17, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Simple is always the best. Shame you don't have a stick burner.... wait didn't you get one?
> 
> So from the pictures I am guessing there is a wild pig out running around with only one side?
> 
> Great job on the ribs they look delicious!


LOL  Yes you know I have one.  I chose to stay under the porch with the MES  cause it was raining all day.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 17, 2016)

Awesome cook b, man that looks tasty !    Thumbs Up


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 17, 2016)

Call me a caveman then! I think they look beautiful!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 17, 2016)

Them long bones look great.    I would eat them anyday.

Points


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 17, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Them long bones look great. I would eat them anyday.
> 
> Points


Thanks Adam! b


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks like plenty of meat on them long skinny bones!


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 18, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Looks like plenty of meat on them long skinny bones!


Thanks Mose.  They had plenty! b


----------



## tropics (Apr 18, 2016)

Brian they look great to me,I'd be all over them. Points

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice Job, B !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Those look Mighty Juicy!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They gotta be real Tasty!!

Bear


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 18, 2016)

Wow those look great!  Never seen them before. Points!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 18, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Wow those look great! Never seen them before. Points!


Don't ya know the role of family dog has applications stacked to the ceiling now between that new stick burner and those ribs!

"Woof Woof".... that's me asking for an application.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 18, 2016)

tropics said:


> Brian they look great to me,I'd be all over them. Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie.  They are ugly as a mud fence but tasted awesome! b


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 18, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, B !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the point Bear.  They turned out great!  I really had to smoke them because I needed the room in the freezer!  Any reason will do! b


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 18, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Wow those look great! Never seen them before. Points!


Never?  That what a whole rib cage from a hog looks like.  Very rare cut...  You only see them when the moon is in the 7th phase and the guy that butchered the hog was too lazy to saw the ribs properly! b


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 18, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Don't ya know the role of family dog has applications stacked to the ceiling now between that new stick burner and those ribs!
> 
> "Woof Woof".... that's me asking for an application.


You know all you need do is show up. b


----------



## disco (Apr 21, 2016)

These look absolutely amazing, Brian!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2016)

Great looking smoke BD!

Points!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2016)

Brian, those are unbelievable!

Great smoke!

Points for sure!

Al


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 21, 2016)

Disco said:


> These look absolutely amazing, Brian!
> 
> Disco


Thank you my good friend. Very rustic ribs. But OMG they were soooo good!  I'm really getting to appreciate the natural flavors of feral pig. Delicious! b


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 21, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking smoke BD!
> 
> Points!


Thanks so much Case. I know you're an outdoor guy. ....And have experiences on the islands where hog hunting is popular. Do you any smoke time with these wild pigs? I love the flavor. b


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 21, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Brian, those are unbelievable!
> 
> Great smoke!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al. Not a pretty cut of meat. I was just too lazy to saw those ribs. .... BUT the flavor was crazy good!

How is your better halfs knee?  Is she getting around now?

b


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Thanks so much Case. I know you're an outdoor guy. ....And have experiences on the islands where hog hunting is popular. Do you any smoke time with these wild pigs? I love the flavor. b



Didn't do any hunting when I lived in Hawaii. However there was a Phillipino meat cutter who lived by me and his family seemed to always have wild goat smoking or cooking in the put. Tasty stuff!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Thanks Al. Not a pretty cut of meat. I was just too lazy to saw those ribs. .... BUT the flavor was crazy good!
> 
> How is your better halfs knee?  Is she getting around now?
> 
> b


She's doing great!

Thanks for asking!

Al


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 22, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> She's doing great!
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> Al


Good to read buddy.  B


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 26, 2016)

BDS, just saw this smoke and it looks awesome !


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks so much!  They didn't last long. I need to smoke the other side soon!


----------

